# Have to give up ganja



## Hobo richard (Dec 13, 2019)

Long time smoker (40+ years), other than cough, no problems. I am in Washiington State, a cannabis legal state, and right after i started buying legal weed i started feeling waves of nausea. Sometimes i might sneeze hard two or three times which helped. Worse in the mornings... soon no sneezing and vomiting, almost every morning, helped to sit up to sleep (hard to do in a tent). Completely feeling miserable, loosing weight fasy, zero appetite.
Research online leads me to this syndrome, and i experiment to see if it is real. Seems to bear out, relief in 48 hours post bud. Fuck.
I see GI doktor but keep the ganja use to myself, being a child of prohibition. Frau Doktor is mystified, finds no problem.
So, this is all of course self-diagnostic, but tests have proven it accurate.
Guess i am done with de herb.

https://www.cedars-sinai.org/health...tions/c/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome.html


----------



## Daze (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh know that sucks! Yip that’s a real thing my ex had it was often in the hospital for stomach cause he wouldn’t stop! Do what you have to for your health.. look at it as a new adventure lol goodluck!


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. I guess i should be upset about not getting high anymore, but I have been so sick for so long, I am relieved it is such an easy and quick fix.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 15, 2019)

I didn't read the article you linked, so I don't know if it mentions it....but do you think you'd have the same symptoms with edibles as opposed to smoking it?


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 15, 2019)

Apparently it is the high thc in modern legal weed. Others have suggested problems with pesticides, but the brand i have been using claims to be organic.
I have tried edibles but do not care for that body high thing. It has been since Wednesday since i smoked last, and feel much better. Two nights in a row of being able to lay flat as i sleep, a blessing.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 15, 2019)

You think it could be a mold or fungi associated with the region?


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 15, 2019)

I just don't know, seems we all are the victims of years of prohibition and the negative effect it has had on science.


----------



## starfarer (Dec 15, 2019)

I have the same thing.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 15, 2019)

So this condition certainly seems to be a thing, however, it's not due to legal weed being super strong. There have always been strong strains of weed. The myth that it's gotten stronger is due to the fact that when stored at room temperature 50% of the thc degrades into other cannabanoids every year. The study that always get cited when people claim weed has gotten stronger used bricks that had been in a Mexican drug locker for 20 yrs, so yes, of course it was weak as shit. All that brown shwag you got back in the day? Same deal, it was stored in some Warehouse for God knows how long. Not to mention that finely manicured weed has more resin by weight cause duh, leaves and stems have way less trichromes on them and Mexican growers normally didn't trim for shit.

Sorry to go off, hope your feeling better.


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 16, 2019)

I am feeling better, thanks. I don't like all this uncertainty, but with little science being allowed, i have to experiment. Next week i go in for a GI scope and a stomach empty test.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 16, 2019)

Ya, I don't wanna go "oh it's probably just chemicals" but I do wonder. I don't know about Washington but where I'm at there's a huge problem with legal growers using tons of pesticides and then claiming their shit is organic. Sadly, alot of it is winding up in dispensaries. As far as I know the only reason they know it's caused by marijuana is because it goes away when people stop smoking. Seems pretty cut and dry on the surface, but I'm not totally convinced it's not being caused by eagle20 or some other nasty fertilizer that's known to give people lung problems. Even in legal states most doctors are pretty ignorant about cannabis in general and tend to really not be that motivated to learn.


----------



## Daze (Dec 16, 2019)

Hobo richard said:


> Thank you for your reply. I guess i should be upset about not getting high anymore, but I have been so sick for so long, I am relieved it is such an easy and quick fix.


That’s great then phew! 🙂


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 16, 2019)

I cant do weed much anymore either, and it is mainly to do with high THC content that makes me socially inept, and skyrockets my anxiety to the point of me walking completely out of towns into a forest or something.

I feel ya, I would stop at the very least smoking. I use edible liquids sometimes because I can control how much THC I ingest, but for the most part, I've had to quit.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 16, 2019)

It's pretty common for people in their early- mid 20's to develop social anxiety when smoking, even if they loved it as a teen. I can't say why but it's something I've seen again and again. People also tend to loose their tolerance sometime around 50-60. I used to do stone work with a older dude who was tough as nails and would pack 12+ bowls a day on the job but would only ever take one hit at a time. He claimed that when he turned 60 all of a sudden his tolerance disappeared. He was a bit of an extreme case but I've heard lots of similar stories from old heads.


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 17, 2019)

Beegod Santana said:


> It's pretty common for people in their early- mid 20's to develop social anxiety when smoking, even if they loved it as a teen. I can't say why but it's something I've seen again and again. People also tend to loose their tolerance sometime around 50-60. I used to do stone work with a older dude who was tough as nails and would pack 12+ bowls a day on the job but would only ever take one hit at a time. He claimed that when he turned 60 all of a sudden his tolerance disappeared. He was a bit of an extreme case but I've heard lots of similar stories from old heads.


Interesting, thank you, I am 64...


----------



## Spazz (Dec 19, 2019)

This is all very interesting to me, as is everything I have been learning about cannabis since Prop 64 passed.

If this is caused by THC, you may not be done with the herb, you may just need some sort of special designer herb with low THC content. This:

https://store-humboldtcbd-org.3dcartstores.com/Humboldt-Hemp--CBD-Flower-Prerolls_p_15.html
isn't even marijuana according to the laws of prohibition states.

It's going to take some courage and maybe some deep breathing and role playing games to be able to do this, but I encourage you to discuss this matter with your doctor. Your health is important and there isn't anything wrong with smoking marijuana.

One might choose to use the passive tense, very general pronouns, and an extremely dispassionate tone when first discussing such matters that are mildly interesting and might be prove to be helpful to a friend of one's friend of one's friend.

I'm 55 and would love to learn more about cannabis, especially growing it outdoors for personal use.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 11, 2021)

Hobo richard said:


> Apparently it is the high thc in modern legal weed. Others have suggested problems with pesticides, but the brand i have been using claims to be organic.
> I have tried edibles but do not care for that body high thing. It has been since Wednesday since i smoked last, and feel much better. Two nights in a row of being able to lay flat as i sleep, a blessing.


Im in yakama most of these growers nowadays are big box grow big sell bigger operations they sell buds with pesticides all the time and get away with it not to mention the mold is addapting to the grow climates ive heard people losing up to 30 percent of there yealds do to mold but i think its pesticides thats causing this problem either grow yourself or know the exact source of your buds so this doesn't happen but if youve gotta quit more power to you


----------

